# HP dc5700 replacement video card?



## alankeno (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello All,

I have an HP dc5700 workstation, with an Intel Q965 chipset motherboard, and want to find the best videocard to replace the onboard video.
Is the NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS supported on the intel q965 motherboard?
Is there anything with a dual DVI output that I can use?
SDVO is a Bee-atch!

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If this is your PC http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF04a/12132708-12132884-12132884-12132884-12736054.html

I'm seeing an Intel® 963Q Express board without a PCIx16 slot.

Also is yours the Tower or the SFF(small form factor)

You would be limited to a PCI card or a PCIx1 depending which model you have.


----------



## alankeno (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine is a RT873UT
http://search.hp.com/gwcaeng/query....=en&qt=HP Compaq dc5700 Microtower PC RT873UT


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well you are still limited to a PCI or PCIx1 card since it was built as a business work station.
What do want to do with the PC if your looking for graphics you could go with a Quarto card, But I don't see where your going to get far as a gaming rig.


----------



## alankeno (Jul 1, 2008)

TY for your response.
Not looking to make a gaming rig. This is my "helpdesk" workstation, and am trying to maximize the quality of my dual monitor setup.
Alan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is the only dual DVI PCI card I found, There are a lot of PCI slot cards with 1 D-sub and 1 DVI if you could use that type.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161074


----------

